# Do you customize your characters to make them look like you?



## toshiwoshi (Aug 8, 2011)

i don't know if there is a post about this already, and if there is, it's very old. because i checked recent ones.
i'm just doing this for fun, so do you make your character look like you? (in any game, and not the mii mask feature)
 i do ,  it makes the game more real.


----------



## Yokie (Aug 8, 2011)

No, I use something called "Imagination".


----------



## naminji98 (Aug 8, 2011)

It doesn't look any thing like me. I don't like something that looks like me.


----------



## PrincessJess (Aug 9, 2011)

I do. I just think that it is a little more personal if it looks like yourself :/


----------



## MasterC (Aug 9, 2011)

I had always made mine look like me.I give it the closest hairstyle I have and my haircolor and clothes.(no I don't make designs that look like my clothes).


----------



## Callie (Aug 9, 2011)

I do kind of. Just the hair pretty much (animal crossing). I don't like the mii mask thing, looks too weird for me. Plus I find the animal crossing characters really cute.


----------



## IceCold526 (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes bed head and dark brown hair


----------



## Ricano (Aug 9, 2011)

In a way, except I don't have baby blue hair. =T


----------



## solarshadow (Aug 9, 2011)

I just play with what I'm given, I rarely change the hairstyle.


----------



## Niya (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't dye my hair white, nor AM I white, so no not really.


----------



## Envy (Aug 9, 2011)

Typically I would, but with Animal Crossing that's kind of impossible. I have black hair, which you can't get in Animal Crossing. =/


----------



## toshiwoshi (Aug 9, 2011)

Envy said:


> Typically I would, but with Animal Crossing that's kind of impossible. I have black hair, which you can't get in Animal Crossing. =/



they should, they call the dark brown black in the game i think.


----------



## Skipper82342 (Aug 9, 2011)

i dont


----------



## Skitsofrenika (Nov 13, 2011)

I do, I like things to be more personal to me.
I can never quite get the clothing styles I like, though ;A;


----------



## Thunder (Nov 13, 2011)

No, I don't think I've ever walked around with a Luigi hat and a gas mask in public.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 13, 2011)

Does your AC avatar look like you?
>yes i do
>no i don't

The nonsensical meters are going off the readings.

But yeah, I do customize my character.


----------



## Kaiaa (Nov 14, 2011)

I do when I feel like it but I don't think I would really wear most of the clothes in the series if they were real


----------



## bloop2424 (Nov 14, 2011)

Not even close...


----------



## MygL (Nov 14, 2011)

Most of the time, no, I find it more fun trying out everything.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Dec 17, 2011)

I tend to want to make mine the exact opposite of me.
In real life, I can be very shy at first.
In animal crossing, you have to interact with the characters alot and right away.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 17, 2011)

I make my characters look like what I want them to look like. I've never been into the whole making things look like me thing.

I prefer characters I make to be original and unique.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Dec 17, 2011)

Prof Gallows said:


> I make my characters look like what I want them to look like. I've never been into the whole making things look like me thing.
> 
> I prefer characters I make to be original and unique.


 
Oh my gosh. I couldn't agree more.
I hate having to try to find the exact details that look like me in any game.
Also..... there are no short haircuts for girl in Animal Crossing that look like my hair at all.
They have brown and dark brown/black hair but the style of those is not what mine looks like at all.
I had my character with pink hair once, it was cool!


----------



## jebug29 (Jan 15, 2012)

I'd love to make it look like me, but I'm ugly XD.


----------



## Mugh Hann (Jan 15, 2012)

Sometimes, I tend to alternate between having my character look kind of like me and just throwing on whatever hat looks best though.


----------



## Zeiro (Jan 15, 2012)

I usually have the hairstyle and hair color for my character match mine, it certainly adds a more realistic feel to the game.
It's kind of hard to make your character look like you though, since their faces are all cutesy and cartoonish, without many differing details. 
When it comes to clothes, I usually just wear things that match and look good on my character. 
But there's the whole thing about how boys can only wear black shorts... I would never wear shorts...


----------



## Kibbbbz (Jan 16, 2012)

Removed Post.


----------



## Julie (Mar 11, 2012)

I like having my character have the same hair color as mine (brown) and the same hairstyle (which is always bedhead! ) as far as the face goes, not really. I like the face with the eyes that have the eyelashes underneath. Sometimes I change the hair color when I get bored, but 95% of the time, it is brown.

The clothes however... are far from my usual wardrobe... _very_ far from. 
I like wearing wacky and crazy clothes. Otherwise things are just too boring.


----------



## Spong3Holly (Mar 17, 2012)

I always used to give my character brown hair (I'm blonde) but now my character is blonde  But the clothes and face is nothing like me  ~


----------



## Curry (May 15, 2012)

No, I don't. I like to change it up in the Animal Crossing games and it's a bit hard to try and match what I look like. XD


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 15, 2012)

AC doesnt even let you customize your character. You have to "cheat" and look at a guide to see the options. As for other games no I dont.


----------



## LaurynM (Jun 7, 2012)

Well, not intentionally but just a while ago I noticed my character looked like me. That proves my mind is rogue!


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 8, 2012)

I make my character look cooler then me. that's a bad thing I guess -.-


----------



## Cloud (Jun 8, 2012)

I  dress as an Angel...so nope lolz


----------



## Volvagia (Jun 11, 2012)

Depends. For my first town, I made it look like me with the almond-shaped eyes and gave her a black ponytail. For my second and third towns I made them look different.


----------

